# Credit card cash withdrawal ATM limits?



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Aright all.

Before anyone starts I know it's the most heinously expensive way to lend money but I am going travelling tommorow and needed some ££ for an emergency. Anyway, when I tried withdrawing cash via an ATM on my non-in arrears Capital One card, it would only let me take out £200. This is a lot less than my credit limit and has stressed me out to **** and back tbh.

Does anyone know if this resets at like 00:00 the next day etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, i'm sure its 200 per day, should be good to go again after midnight, your not robbing someone's account are you? LOLOLOL


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't know if there is a limit on cash back at a till though...maybe ask at a till in supermarket or something?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Mines £750, depends on your card/bank

But yes it should reset at midnight


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't know about limit but mines charges me to take cash out a cash machine


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice one all. Panic stations earlier on lol.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mines is crazy amount, but that's a business MasterCard but still a bit reckless of the bank to let me have it 

All depends on the bank mate, some keep it low as its seen as responsible lending as its, as you said a stupidly expensive way of taking a loan


----------

